# Incoming: Skaven



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

> Incoming! Skaven





> In January 2011, following the epic release of The Island of Blood, the Skaven will be receiving reinforcements, including new models - visit the website tomorrow for more information from the Studio. And with these new additions gathering on the horizon, there is no better time to start up or expand your very own Skaven army. Here are some essential items to prepare for war:
> 
> 
> Some product recommendations here. Nothing special.
> ...














Well, looks like a certain forum member was correct.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Kill-slay the surface dwellers!, long-live the Horned Rat!.

Looking forward to more Skaven releases, once I can finally afford an army they will be my first stop for WFB.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

*Noooooo!* I wanted the Grey Knights...


----------



## jimbob1254 (Apr 22, 2009)

YaaaaaaaaaaaaaY more Skaven for me!!!!! 

Seriously though, i think i would have preferred it to be Grey Knights or Sisters of Battle, but oh well more models for me 

Cheers

Jimbob


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Doelago said:


> *Noooooo!* I wanted the Grey Knights...


I'm sure you'd rather them delay Grey Knights so that they get the proper treatment they deserve.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

From what I gather, its only a 2nd wave release that'll be Warlord Spinetail and a few other things....


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

You can already get Spinetail. Personally looking to plasticate the weapons teams, jezzails and clan pestilens stuff (so that would be censar bearers which are unlikely and the plaqueclaw catapult.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Its up here but you will be dissapointed as the newsletter announcement was to tell us they were going write that there was a newsletter announcement:



> As newsletter subscribers found out yesterday, there are some new Skaven models coming in January. If you missed the newsletter then check out Incoming: Skaven for the latest on the new ratmen.


And give us an article on all the stuff they have already done, the only bit for the new models being:



> In January 2011, advancing boldly in the wake of the new High Elf releases in October and the gob-smacking contents of The Island of Blood in September come a new litter of reinforcements for the Skaven, including a host of new models. Details are being kept firmly under wraps by the dreaded Council of Thirteen, but expect some fantastic new miniatures from the talented hands of the Citadel miniatures designers.


So basically its the internet version of the sign saying "do not throw rocks at this sign"


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

got all excited when i got the email last night...just logged on to the website to see "information from the studio" regarding the release. all i got was a reminder to buy Island of Blood. bring on the pictures, darn it!!


----------



## Sir Whittaker (Jun 25, 2009)

I pray to the Great Horned Rat for a plastic hell pit abomination.

Hopefully doom-flayers (and other weapon teams) will make an appearence too. Other than that, possibly a plagueclaw catapult? I've also heard chitter-rumours of new warp lightning cannons, but this could just be lies from my useless subordinates trying to usurp my rightful place as warlord. 

A new vermin lord may show itself, since I've just started converting one from the plastic daemon prince. Yeah, that sounds about right...


----------



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

All I could get out of my studio source is that we "won't believe what we're doing for future skaven releases."

Not even sure what this means, only posting so I can look back and see how accurate that assessment was ;p


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

I would hope it means:

Plastic Jezials
Platics Hellpit abomination / Horned Rat kit (both in one is sooo wishlisting)

Other than that there isn't much on mywishlist which would be economically viable as I can't see them making pastic globadiers or censur bearers


----------



## Too_hot_to_handle (Jan 4, 2007)

i heard yesterday that there were at least 2 platic kits coming out! This info doesn't come from my usual reliable source so im taking it with a pinch of salt, but thought you guys might want to hear what i'd heard anyway. The first being the hell pit abomination, which fits in with the pic in white dwarf a few months back where they where sculpting it. The second he said was a warplightning/plagueclaw kit. Now we both speculated that it seemed unlikely as they both would seem to be very different in structure. he said "yeah, its just what i heard i didn't really believe it."
maybe this comes from a nugget of truth and that there are both plague claw and warp lightning kits in the pipeline and its chinese whipsered into a hybrid kit, or one of them is a hybrid with something else? Anyhow not too learn to wait now


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

Update from BramGaunt over at Warseer -

"Though most of it was confirmed, i'll tell you anyway:

Tretch is indeed released in this wave. He's sitting on a piece of the same archway the screaming bell is mounted upon. He has a dwarven beard with him. The new ikkit claw is amazing, very similar to the previously posted artwork. 

New weapon teams for the drill and the cutter. Both are metal miniAtures. 

Hpa- just what you would expect. It fills out a chariot base. 

Warplightning cannon and Plague Claw Catapult look very good aswell. Cannon is mounted above the ground on a wooden framework.

I wasnt allowed to look into the artbook, but its real and looks promising."

It looks like it's going to be an awesome month for Skaven players [myself included], though I am a little disappointed that a Ratling Gun update doesn't appear to be in there...guess what the first few months of the Army Painting challenge are going to hold for me!?


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

lol what? no jezails?? nooooooo


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

If BramGaunt is accurate it is going to be one nice release. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

I'll be happy with just the HPA, tbh hopefully I'll like it enough to get one rather than continuing with my conversion hydrat. I'm still happy with the Ikit model as he always sits on the self ayway. The doom-flayer would be cool.

Hopefully some pics will surface soon


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

And next up, we have out most successful units for the army list -

Only thing that sounds remotely interesting is the Catapult/Cannon set.


----------



## HiveMinder (Feb 8, 2010)

While the new models would be nice, like the abomination and plagueclaw, I still have my fingers crossed for plastic kits for jezzails, censure bearers, and globadiers.


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

We got pictures! > *link*

Not the best quality photos, but a nice little sneak peek of what's coming in January. The GW-bashing may commence...now!

Personally, I'm going to withhold judgement until I see high-quality photos, but on first glance it looks like a solid release - the model that I assume to be Ikit Klaw is particularly jaw-dropping...


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Great find Aquatic! I am also going to reserve judgement until I see the final pics but in my opinion things are looking pretty good. The HPA looks like the art from the army book, and it looks as though the Plagueclaw Catapult and the Warp Lightning cannon are going to be from the same kit, which means plenty of gubbins to add to my bits bin. I am with you in assuming that the lone character is Ikit Claw and he is a rather impressive looking model, much better than the current one anyway. It is nice to see the death drill thingy (I don't have my book with me, and I am having a brain fart) weapon team is looking pretty cool as well. Fingers crossed that things look even better in the high res pics that I am sure are going to start floating around soon.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

That Hell Pit Abomination is fucking amazing!!


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

very interesting. nice find


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

looks like some nice additions to the range !


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

No plastic jezzails has me crying into my tea, but there are also tears of joy for the WLC and HPA! fuck yes, I am going to be made a little poorer in january. I might treat myself and go and buy a heap of kits - its been years since I went into a GW and shelled out big


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

The Doom flayer looks immense, I'll hold off on the HPA for better pics, but its big and thats a plus, if slightly disturbing. 

The ikit is just too samey to the ilse of blood warlock for my liking


----------



## mrunknown (Jan 3, 2011)

A SKAVEN-player had always been a nice opponent... now i am looking forward to the new models so that i am sure that my army is superior or inferior.......


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

They shipped!

My Ikit, Cannon and battlemagic deck turned up yesterday - I must say that the cannon/catapult is one of if not the most well thought out kit GW have produced, the variant builds for it and how the parts are used in making either weapon are really clever.

Well done GW this one is exactly the kind of kit which will up sales and profit margins - nice work!

To all the skaven players - go buy one, you will not be dissapointed


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Having seen the Black Box Sprues, I can say the same about the cannon/thrower. Heck... I'm pretty sure you could have made either, just looking at the box picture and not needing any instructions given how simple teh kit was.


----------

